# Adding a head or two



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Complete novice when it comes to irrigation systems, so I thought I'd ask here first. The middle of my yard is getting localized dry spots and I've come to the conclusion that I just do not have enough coverage.

I'd love to add a head or two to the middle of my yard but have no clue how difficult that task is. I'm planning on renovating this fall so this would be the perfect time to do it.

Also, I just moved into this house a couple of years ago and I have no idea what the layout is underground. All of the heads are currently on the outside edge of all of the grass. Nothing in the middle.

Thanks!


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I just added a head and it was easy. You just need to find the line that the nearest head is connected to, cut it, add a T (https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-in-x-1-in-x-3-4-in-Schedule-40-PVC-Reducing-Tee-C402-131/100344816) with a 3/4" threaded outlet, screw in a 3/4" funny pipe coupling (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1-2-in-Barb-x-3-4-in-Male-Pipe-Thread-Irrigation-Swing-Pipe-Coupling-SWGA075/100553988), then attach your swing pipe https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Swing-Pipe-100-ft-Coil-for-Sprinkler-Installation-N89500/100212620), another 3/4 or 1/2" adapter (depending on what size head you're going to run), and then attach the head (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGP-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-3-Gallon-Per-Minute-Nozzle-PGP-ADJ/202067943) to that.

You may also need a slip coupling to add the T into your line. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/repair-fitting-qf-1000

Watch the video no that page to see how it's added to the line underground.

I ran the swing pipe a total distance of about 25 feet to my new head.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> I just added a head and it was easy. You just need to find the line that the nearest head is connected to, cut it, add a T (https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-in-x-1-in-x-3-4-in-Schedule-40-PVC-Reducing-Tee-C402-131/100344816) with a 3/4" threaded outlet, screw in a 3/4" funny pipe coupling (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1-2-in-Barb-x-3-4-in-Male-Pipe-Thread-Irrigation-Swing-Pipe-Coupling-SWGA075/100553988), then attach your swing pipe https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Swing-Pipe-100-ft-Coil-for-Sprinkler-Installation-N89500/100212620), another 3/4 or 1/2" adapter (depending on what size head you're going to run), and then attach the head (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGP-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-3-Gallon-Per-Minute-Nozzle-PGP-ADJ/202067943) to that.
> 
> You may also need a slip coupling to add the T into your line. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/repair-fitting-qf-1000
> 
> ...


Dude, you're the man! Just to be clear, you followed the funny pipe to the actually pvc pipe and cut it, correct? You didn't cut into the funny pipe to add the T?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > I just added a head and it was easy. You just need to find the line that the nearest head is connected to, cut it, add a T (https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-in-x-1-in-x-3-4-in-Schedule-40-PVC-Reducing-Tee-C402-131/100344816) with a 3/4" threaded outlet, screw in a 3/4" funny pipe coupling (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1-2-in-Barb-x-3-4-in-Male-Pipe-Thread-Irrigation-Swing-Pipe-Coupling-SWGA075/100553988), then attach your swing pipe https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Swing-Pipe-100-ft-Coil-for-Sprinkler-Installation-N89500/100212620), another 3/4 or 1/2" adapter (depending on what size head you're going to run), and then attach the head (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGP-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-3-Gallon-Per-Minute-Nozzle-PGP-ADJ/202067943) to that.
> ...


Yes, you will want to cut the pvc line and add the T to that, then attach the funny pipe to the pvc via the threaded coupling that you screw into the T you just added. I wouldn't T into the funny pipe itself (they also call it swing pipe and I think I called it both funny and swing my first post) bc it's only 1/2" and probably won't provide enough flow for both heads.


Here is mine when I first dug it up. You can see there are two pipes plus the black swing pipe. The top pipe is the supply line that's going to the front yard which is connected to 4 zones up there. Don't want to cut that one bc then the head in my back yard would run anytime the system came on for any of my front yard zones.

The pvc line with the funny pipe attached is the end of the line for one of my backyard zones, so you can see it ends with an elbow that has a threaded fitting for the funny/swing pipe coupling. I made sure to trace the funny pipe back to the line I wanted to cut, then since it was the end of the line I didn't need to use a slip joint coupling (like the one from sprinkler warehouse I linked above). I was able to just cut the line about 12" back from the end, glue in the T, screw in the coupling, then push on the funny pipe.

If this pipe had of continued on (and not been the end of the line) I would have had to cut out a section, glue in the T, and use the slip repair coupling to reconnect the ends.

Also, be sure to feel around the pvc pipe and make sure there aren't any wires near it. Mine had a wire that was connected to the solenoids run right alongside the pvc pipe and if I'd accidentally cut that wire I would have been screwed.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@ZachUA This is very helpful. I'll let you know how it goes. Hope it doesn't turn into a disaster lol. Seems pretty simple though.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@ZachUA I bought all of the pvc material you suggested to go to town on this project, just to find out my piping is all poly. Back to the drawing board lol. Good news is it seems easier to do..and cheaper...


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> @ZachUA I bought all of the pvc material you suggested to go to town on this project, just to find out my piping is all poly. Back to the drawing board lol. Good news is it seems easier to do..and cheaper...


Is it pex? If so that is super easy using shark bite fittings that just push on.


----------

